# PFYC.com has lower pricing on all K&N intakes + FAST shipping from 4 locations



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*New, lower everyday pricing on all K&N items with our normal fast delivery*

PFYC.com now offers you lower prices on all K&N intakes and air filters across the board. With most of them being stocked in four different warehouses, you can expect very fast delivery even with ground shipping. Intake kits ship FREE! If you want something that you don't see listed on our site, just ask. 

Pricing shown has already been permanently marked down, but is of course backed up by our industry-leading Low Price Guarantee. And as usual, you'll earn reward points when you shop with your login at our site.

Click below to go shopping:

----------------

*K&N Intakes and Air Filters for 2004-2006 GTO at PFYC - PartsForYourCar*





----------------

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------

